# Revolut favourable Euro Rate



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Revolut card holders the GBP to Euro rate very favourable at present we’ll worth watching.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes, I am keeping my eye on it as well.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Always use my Nationwide card(s) when abroad, always get the inter bank rate which beats everyone else because NW are not looking to make a profit on the deal, unlike Caxton etc.

Andy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I always forget Andy, which NW card is it gives you fee-free withdrawals, and which does fee-free purchases? I think they're different.

I used the wrong one last year when I lost my HF Clarity card 😞


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> I always forget Andy, which NW card is it gives you fee-free withdrawals, and which does fee-free purchases? I think they're different.
> 
> I used the wrong one last year when I lost my HF Clarity card 😞


We have a Nationwide Flex account, it *does* charge for withdrawals abroad so we don't use it. 
Which account do we need for free withdrawals abroad ?

The nationwide credit card we use all the time.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Rarely do withdrawals abroad JanHank, have used a Caxton fx card and a Halifax Clarity card for 6 years now in Europe. Last year I went for a Revolut card which is much the same as the Caxton card with a few exceptions, with Caxton you get more atm cash withdrawals a month without a fee, the Revolut however scores on always being a better rate by 2-3 cents. We now use our cards instead of cash for meals, shopping site fees etc. Saves scrabbling about counting out loose change. The Clarity card being a credit card is used mainly for unmanned fuel stations where debit cards cannot be used and for booking sites on tinternet or phone when a deposit is required. Having two top up cards is a back up in case one is lost, damaged or compromised, being able to top them up or indeed block them immediately using their apps is very convenient. This is our tried and tested system which works very well, others will have their own and I in no way wish to influence anyone’s choice just offering a suggestion.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We don't often need cash these days either, but now and then for small purchases and cash deals. You may not realise we live in Germany and can't open new accounts in the UK. However I imagine the type of Nationwide account could be changed. I would like to know which of the Nationwide accounts allows overseas withdrawals without charge because our flex account doesn't.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I could be wrong but I dont think Nationwide do fee less cards anymore of any type but I'm happy to be corrected, If like me you have an old Nationwide Gold credit card that was commission free then it remains so, Ive had my credit card 15 years, my flex card charges for cash withdrawals.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

FlexPLUS has no withdrawal charges but does have an annual fee. That fee includes all sorts of benefits, European health cover and European breakdown cover being just two. A lot of the benefits have now been withdrawn for NEW customers, but existing customers like me have retained them.

Andy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> FlexPLUS has no withdrawal charges but does have an annual fee.
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy.

So, FlexPlus debit card for fee-free withdrawals, and NW Select credit card for fee-free purchases.

I normally use my Halifax Clarity card for everything but I need to use my NW Select CC once in the next couple of months in order to keep the account open. That will mean I have a backup if I lose the HF.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Noticed this on a FB group.....

"Info for those using top-up debit cards in Spain. Had no problems with my Revolut card for 5 months in France, Spain and Portugal. When drawing out cash, if bank want a transaction fee, usually 2.5 per cent, then I always decline the transaction. I can usually find an ATM that does not charge for the transaction. The last time I tried this at Bankinter in Pamplona they took the 200 Euro requested withdrawal from my card even though I had declined the withdrawal and not taken any cash. I contacted Revolut and they said it can happen and the withdrawal is "pending", subject to Bankinter making up its mind not to withdraw the cash. In the meantime I cannot access the cash. It can take 7 to 10 days for the bank to decline the withdrawal. Do not try to draw cash from a Bankinter ATM if you do not intend to pay their fees!!"

Terry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

That is not at all uncommon in respect of ANY pre-payment card ESPECIALLY at fuel stations, so be sure to NEVER use a pre-patient card for fuel.

Andy


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Mrplodd said:


> That is not at all uncommon in respect of ANY pre-payment card ESPECIALLY at fuel stations, so be sure to NEVER use a pre-patient card for fuel.
> 
> Andy


Not quite the same as this person DECLINED the transaction.

Using such a card for fuel is fine as long as you have a satisfactory balance, it's how I manage.

Terry


----------

